# 2013 AL Wild Card Race



## Robby the Robot (Sep 15, 2013)

As a baseball fan, and as a Cleveland Indians fan, I'm interested to see how the AL Wild Card Race ends up as the season is coming to a close. Yankees are down 3-1 as I'm typing this at the bottom of the third inning (with A-Rod getting boo'd, which I loved  ). Right now in the Rangers and the Rays hold both Wild Card spots at 81-67, with the Indians closing on a victory over the White Sox for a record of 81-68, which would make them half a game back for that final wild card spot.


I'm interested to see how this ends up seeing as the the NL is pretty much in line for the most part.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 5, 2013)

Yeah, it sucks Tribe time is over for the year and then the next day our new starting QB gets a season ending ACL injury. Cleveland sports has so much bad luck it's crazy!!!


----------



## zappatton2 (Oct 6, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Yeah, it sucks Tribe time is over for the year and then the next day our new starting QB gets a season ending ACL injury. Cleveland sports has so much bad luck it's crazy!!!



Try being a Toronto fan. Of literally ANY sport. Yeah, it sucks, I was really pulling for Cleveland, if nothing else than to get past Tampa Bay, and if for no other reason than Cleveland actually cares about the Indians. I still can't believe the Rays can be so good and barely sell tickets. Move 'em to Montreal, give us back the Expos!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 6, 2013)

Lol I didn't know that about the rays and did you hear about A-rod sueing MLB


----------

